# Bella gets the royal treatment:-)



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Her true colors


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh and I love the matte skins much better


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

That is a GORGEOUS combo!!!  (and your pics are great quality...  )


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Dana said:


> That is a GORGEOUS combo!!! (and your pics are great quality...  )


Thanks Dana, I love the skin. I think I'm going to order the same one for my BB. I just got a new camera so I'm testing alot of things on it..LOL


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Love the tiara!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

your camz result is too gud 
me have seen many of your picz
all are great


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

devilmafia said:


> your camz result is too gud
> me have seen many of your picz
> all are great


Thanks Devilmafia...I love my camera!


----------

